# My Second Tourbillon



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

After I got my first tourbillon, I didn't stop to look around. I wanted to find a Seagull tourbillon, but unfortunately every rare offer was a times higher than I can afford. And accidentally I saw one classic from Switzerland.










Yes, I liked it at first sight. It is an absolutely opposite to the other - steel vs. rose gold; white guilouched dial vs. black flat; 'computer' font vs. elegant; complications vs. plain dial.










The look is strictly official and elegant. Every detail is thought through. The numbering is 2-4-6-8-10-12 (my preferred), the hands and batons are shaped (my preferred), the silhouette of the lugs is my preferred, the crown is a 'flat' onion. The only 'missing' thing is a guilouched dial, but...nobody's perfect... 










The watch came with some kind of certificate for 'real diamond', I don't know if there are really diamond there.










I made a little research and found that the movement is LiaoNing 5010 - the oldest Chinese tourbillon, proved and stable. Same movement is used inside the 'British Horological Institute' models. It works at 21600 vbh and has 36 hour reserve. It gains 2 seconds a day, no matter posittion.










The brand is unknown but is selected and sounds 'Swiss'. The brand is signed on the back, and the logo is on the double butterfly clasp.

As mentioned, it really came from Switzerland, which put me into a little trouble, as I didn't realized that Switzerland is outside the EU. That cost me half a day lost in the customs, and of course, extra expenses for taxes and VAT.

At last, here's the wrist-shot:










It's my preferred watch and gets the most of my wrist-time. Hope You like it too 

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

That's nice. May I ask how much altogether?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

shadowninja said:


> That's nice. May I ask how much altogether?


My price is not determinative, because it is from E-Bay. I also had to pay extra 20% VAT. The total was ~ 450 EUR. But it took a time for 'hunt' .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watches with Seagull tourbillon movement usually start at â‚¬500 from what I've seen. Of course it can go a lot higher depending on the rest of the watch... Here's a Kemmner using one:






No idea on the price but should be a case of a lot more than â‚¬500...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a bad price, then.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Watches with Seagull tourbillon movement usually start at â‚¬500 from what I've seen. Of course it can go a lot higher depending on the rest of the watch... Here's a Kemmner using one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it sure it's a Seagull's movement? As I know, only Minorva uses Seagull's tourbillons.

And frankly, I like mine Durmont more than this


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, that's the Seagull all right. One of the Minorva tourbillons with the same movement sold for Â£393.68 ($620.00) on ebay this week. I was tempted, but can't really justify buying one just yet. At least, not until I get around to selling a few of my watches that don't get much wrist time these days.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

miroman said:


> Is it sure it's a Seagull's movement? As I know, only Minorva uses Seagull's tourbillons.
> 
> And frankly, I like mine Durmont more than this


I think so, at least it's advertised as such... Parnis also sells a couple with these but I never know if they are really Seagull or not. I mean, I never know if they are built and assembled by Seagull. On the Kemmner case, Roland doesn't fool around so it should really be a Seagull...


----------

